# Best material for the top of boxes



## Snowjunkie0898 (Sep 1, 2010)

Me and my dad are making a mini terrain park in my back yard.

We will be making 1 flat box one 3 piece box and a box to down rail.

ive heard that pvc pipe works but you can get your edges cough easily.

acrylic?

open to any suggestions.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I believe my local resort uses lexan for the box tops, but I know that other companies/resorts also use HDPE. HDPE seems to be the standard product used from what I researched.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

UHMW is what I used on one I built. Slid like a dream


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

UHMW is best but most expensive
HDPE is a more affordable alternative


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I use UHMW poly and i wouldn't use anything else. HDPE is too abrasive and not that less expensive. Lexan is too expensive and cracks easier than UHMW.


----------



## Snowjunkie0898 (Sep 1, 2010)

best place to buy?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I got it from some place in Alabama shipping wasn't too bad just google it and find a place


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i have been using HDPE (3/8 inches thick) for years and never had a problem with it. Apparently UHMW is better if you have the money but HDPE is more that sufficient

i get it from usplastics.com


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I get mine from a local plastic supplier


----------

